# Need a laugh?



## Chimpie (Apr 27, 2006)

Video: Click


----------



## Jon (Apr 27, 2006)

Oops...


ROFLMFAO!


----------



## Raf (Apr 27, 2006)

That's a great site, I can spend many hours of fun there


----------

